# Radeon - ATI driver (closed source) crashes xorg.

## Joseph_sys

I've installed Radeon ATI driver my card: Ausus EAH6770 DC SL 2DI1GD5

following simple instruction:

```
To use the closed driver, remove anything radeon from your kernel, unmerge xf86-video-ati, change VIDEO_CARDS to VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", emerge xorg-drivers (this should now pull in ati-drivers), then write an xorg.conf containing this and only this:

Code:

Section "Device"

    Identifier "ati card"

    Driver     "fglrx"

EndSection

then run "eselect opengl set ati"
```

Yes, it worked.  But every time I start mp4 movie either with xine or vlc my xorg crashed, it kicks me out to log-in screen or to command line where I have to log-in and type 'startx'

I should say "ATI" is crashing as ati runs instead of xorg.

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

Open source driver is painfully slow in scrolling simple text in firefox browser, ati is crashing.  I think solution would be to ditch this card.

----------

## Hu

Does it work if you do not use Xv for video display?

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Does it work if you do not use Xv for video display?

 

Where do I change it :-/

----------

## Hu

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> Where do I change it :-/

 That depends on the player program.  Not all players will even support selecting alternate display methods.  I typically use mplayer rather than vlc.  In mplayer, it would be changed by using the -vo option.

----------

## Aquous

In VLC, go to Extra -> Preferences -> Video and set Output to GL.

This is a known problem with fglrx, btw.

----------

## Phr33d0m

Revert back to ati-drivers-11.10 or even 11.8. The 11.11 are far from stable (as marked in portage) and 11.12 are worse.

----------

## deefster

I can confirm that reverting back to 11.8 and xorg-1.10 fixes the X crashing for me.

I was getting the crash with ati-drivers-11.11 and xorg-server-1.11.2-r2.

The bugzilla bug ==>  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=391193

----------

